# Fitting Memorial



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

George, here's a plaque that we had made for our first golden ever, Paul. He went through 2 years of cancer treatment so we had a plaque made for our home and one for his vet hospital oncology and radiology staff.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful memorial photo and frame! 

We purchased a memorial tile at the veterinary clinic of our two Bridge Boys. They have a pet orphanage associated with it and all proceeds go to the pet orphanage. I"ll upload a photo of our tile tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My friend sent me a bench with an inscription on it for me to sit on and talk to Beau. I love it and it means the world to me. 
Thank you again Denise


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol I so love that bench! Do you know where she got it?

George, I am so sorry for your loss of Newton. We have many small memorials around our house for Selka. I have his dogtags on a chain I wear around my neck so I can feel him with me all the time. His ashes are in a beautiful walnut box with a gold plate engraved with his name and dates. It sits on an iron stand in our bedroom. Above it hangs the framed collage Anne made of Selka photos. I miss my boy every minute.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that the memories of your times together will help you through this sad time, and that you are able to find a suitable way to honor your boy

We went to a stonemason (for "human" gravestones) and they did stones for us but although the stones are in the garden I have never been able to put the ashes there, we also planted some roses - "Missing You", "Remember Me" and "Edge of Heaven".

Run free again and sleep softly Newton


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Jan Im bawling my eyes out reading those wonderful tributes to your beloved goldens, how touching. I love the idea of planting roses too, Im a big fan of David Austin roses, they have a centre in the states too, I bet you could find a fitting tribute to Newton in one of their beautiful old english or tea roses.
Im currently making a real silver pendant of a pawprint as a gift for a friend on here (her pooch is alive and kicking, just a special gift)its resized obviously but can be made into a charm bracelet,necklace or keyring. If you have a pawprint by any chance Id be happy to make you one So sorry about Newton, you must miss him immensley


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Carol I so love that bench! Do you know where she got it?
> 
> George, I am so sorry for your loss of Newton. We have many small memorials around our house for Selka. I have his dogtags on a chain I wear around my neck so I can feel him with me all the time. His ashes are in a beautiful walnut box with a gold plate engraved with his name and dates. It sits on an iron stand in our bedroom. Above it hangs the framed collage Anne made of Selka photos. I miss my boy every minute.


Deb... here is a site that has lots of benches with various poems. The poem you like is in the 3rd row from the bottom I believe. Cast Stone Garden Bench & Memorial Garden Benches by Kay Berry


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Each of our dogs is buried in our family graveyard when their time comes. And each has his own stone crafted by dog lovers among our local granite workers. We used gray Vermont granite, except for Tuppence's stone, which is pink because, afterall, she was a girl.

As much pain as I feel at their passing, the surrounding perennial garden has become a favored place for our current goldens and us to share quiet moments. And I burst into tears when Tadcaster, my big fieldie, arrived as a tiny pup with huge paws and playbowed to the grave of Tetley, the soul dog I had lost a few months before. 

This has become a very spiritual place for us.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That would be the ideal way to have a final resting place.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't think I would need tissues to read this thread. I love all the memorials each one is so special...but I lost it when I read Tuppence's "Love in a Furry Wrapper" I tell my boys they are my babies in dog suits all the time...they are in furry wrappers. Deb you should look into a Selka bench ...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This thread should come with a tissue warning....wipe...wipe...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GeorgeM*

GeorgeM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Newton.

I believe you can get a plaque or a stone made for him, if you google Monument Companies.

http://www.google.com/search?source...ment+Companies+that+make+gravestones+for+dogs


----------

